# Breaded Tilapia Fish Tacos?



## Jared_mizanin (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

We have some frozen breaded tilapia that is quite good that we are looking to make into fish tacos for tomorrow.   Does anybody have any recipes/suggestions on what exactly would go good on breaded tilapia tacos?  Tartar sauce?  Is there a nifty sauce that I can make on my own?

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

Where we go in Mexico, fish tacos are often served with lime wedges, guacamole, onion, cilantro, refried beans and salsa/picante sauce.  You build your own taco.  If you like, you could add thinly sliced pickled radishes or coleslaw.  I wonder if some mayo or sour cream mixed with salsa would be nice as well.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 2, 2012)

I've never had Baja style fish tacos,  just my own. I had some fish tacos at a restaurant and the fish was tossed in a thin red sauce, before they placed them on the taco shell.     Tasted good,  but I didn't find the color that turned out more orange than red all that appealing.  I liked how they placed the fish on the top of everything else,   so that is now how I do it. 

Shred Cabbage fine
radishes shredded or slivered same size as cabbage.  Thin sliced onion.  Very thin slices of cucumber ( I like this).  

Sauce-- 2 parts sour cream ( or yogurt) one part mayo.  To this add some lime juice to thin it.  Stir in some fine diced jalapeno pepper and cilantro,  a little tabasco if you think you want it hotter.  

Lay down a tortilla.  Add the cabbage and veggies first,  then some sauce then the Crisp fish on top.  Fold over or roll up.   Have extra lime wedges to squeeze on the fish when served.    Serve Guac and a fresh salsa on the side if you want.   I always have crisp tortilla chips to scoop up the things that fall off and they get lonely unless there is some guacamole to keep them occupied until it's time to clean up the plate. 

You can put some shredded cheese,  such as Monteray jack or queso blanco in there too.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 2, 2012)

Google this: Cholula fish tacos

Cholula sauce is a spicy sauce. The recipes you'll find in that search offer many suggestions on how to complete the recipe. I think you can just sub your breaded fish in all the recipes.

They're somewhat spicy and they're delicious!


----------



## giggler (Jul 2, 2012)

like whiskadoodle, +1..

in Texas these tacos are usually fried catfish or shrimps.. but no matter..

the veggies are always a slaw of cabbage and shredded radish, maybe onion and cilantro if you like cilantro, some people hate cilantro..

the sauce here is Chipotle Mayo, not as thick like Tartar sauce, and with much lime juice..

it properly is served on 2 stacked corn tortillas..

Eric, Austin tx.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 2, 2012)

Chipotle mayo sounds good to me tonight. I have chipotle on my breath.  And I've been reading "Ratio" and was enthused by the author's description of making your own mayo. I'll have to make chipotle mayo soon!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

Si!  Chipotle mayo!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 3, 2012)

Ooooh.....I love fish tacos!   They are a hot item here in SoCal.  

I always have some chipotle with adobo sauce frozen flat in the freezer, and just break off a bit to mix with mayo, to taste, when I make fish tacos.  It comes in a can in the tomato sauce section in your grocery store, or near the latin foods section.  As others have said, lime juice is also key.  

I've also used plain yogurt in place of mayo, there's not that much difference in taste.  

The best fish tacos IMO are any crispy breaded white fish, shredded cabbage, a 'white sauce' of either the above, or mayo mixed with a light vinegar and lime juice, corn tortillas, and some salsa.  Delicious!  

I want a fish taco now.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> The best fish tacos IMO are any crispy breaded white fish, shredded cabbage, a 'white sauce' of either the above, or mayo mixed with a light vinegar and lime juice, corn tortillas, and some salsa.  Delicious!
> 
> I want a fish taco now.



LOL Cheryl 

They sound amazing! Thank you so much for sharing this...I know what we are having next week for tea one night


----------

